# Posizione di "pure"



## Alan Evangelista

Ciao!

So que "anche" viene solitamente posto prima della parola a cui il fa riferimento, a meno que questa parola sia un verbo in forma personale. In questo caso, "anche" viene dopo il verbo. Esempi:

Anch'io lavoro.
Lavoro anche io
Studio e lavoro anche.

Tuttavia, queste regole non sono sempre valide per "pure". Per esempio:

Io pure.

Questa costruzione è un'eccezione o è solito mettere "pure" dopo il soggetto in altri contesti? Esempio:

Io pure lavoro.
Lavoro io pure.

Grazie por anticipo!


----------



## Francesco94

Salve, Alan Evangelista,

l'avverbio _pure_ è sinonimo di "anche" sebbene molto più colloquiale.

Nella risposta breve sopraccitata nella tua domanda, tale avverbio può precedere e/o seguire il soggetto.

Ciò che non è più a scelta, bensì incorretto - perlomeno al mio orecchio - è posizionare l'uno o l'altro avverbio a fine frase in una frase costituente un predicato:

1. Pure io lavoro; 
2. Io pure lavoro; 
3. Io lavoro pure. 

Non ho la certezza di quest'ultima mia affermazione poiché tale costrutto porrebbe essere raro, tuttavia corretto.

Rimango dell'idea che l'avverbio _pure_ nell'accezione di "anche" sia estremamente colloquiale.

Cordialmente.


----------



## MoltoMahler

"Pure" e "Anche" sono del tutto equivalenti in termini di significato e costruzione.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

MoltoMahler said:


> "Pure" e "Anche" sono del tutto equivalenti in termini di significato e costruzione.



Vuoi dire che "io anche" è solito come "io pure" ?


----------



## MoltoMahler

Alan Evangelista said:


> Vuoi dire che "io anche" è solito come "io pure" ?


Sono sicuramente entrambi accettabili. Probabilmente c'è una leggera differenza nella frequenza d'uso ma dipende dal contesto.
"Anche io / Pure io" suona leggermente più formale ed elegante di  "Io anche / Io Pure". Allo stesso tempo "Anche" viene percepito come leggermente più formale di "Pure". Ne risulta che tra "Anche io" e "Pure io" prevale l'utilizzo del primo mentre tra "Io anche" e "Io pure" prevale l'utilizzo del secondo. In ogni caso, tutte e quattro le opzioni sono di uso comune.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Alan Evangelista said:


> So *che *"anche" viene solitamente posto prima della parola a cui  fa riferimento, a meno *che* questa parola sia un verbo in forma personale. In questo caso, "anche" viene dopo il verbo.


Mi sembra una regola toppo restrittiva. Per usare il tuo esempio io direi tranquillamente "studio e anche lavoro". "Studio e lavoro anche/pure" ha un valore idiomatico particolare; sarebbe come dire "non solo studio ma perdipiù lavoro"


----------



## symposium

Premessa: viaggio poco in Italia e non guardo la televisione, quindi ho una conoscenza limitata dell'italiano che si parla in altre regioni.
Curiosità: credevo che "pure" fosse una parola abbastanza desueta e un po' libresca, perchè dove abito io, nel Veneto, non si usa proprio. A Roma invece sembra essere usata più comunenente di "anche". Volevo chiedere: in quali regioni si usa, e con che frequenza?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dalle mie parti "pure" si usa spesso, credo per la corrispondenza con la parola usata in dialetto (puru).


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Pure_ è perfettamente accettabile in italiano, per nulla dialettale o desueto; come è stato sottolineato si tratta di un sinonimo a tutti gli effetti di _anche_, ciò che può variare è il registro o il gusto personale del parlante.
Dalle mie parti,_ pure _è molto più colloquiale e comune di _anche_.

P.S. Personalmente, per quel che può valere, preferisco la grafia anch'io.


----------



## Starless74

Francesco94 said:


> 1. Pure io lavoro;
> 2. Io pure lavoro;
> 3. Io lavoro pure.
> 
> Non ho la certezza di quest'ultima mia affermazione poiché tale costrutto porrebbe essere raro, tuttavia corretto.


Scusate se incrocio le discussioni... 
Al di là della preferenza colloquiale fra _pure_ e _anche_, sottolinerei che 1 e 2 assumono (per lo più) un significato diverso da 3.
*1*/*2*. *Pure io lavoro* / *anch'io lavoro* / *io pure lavoro*: evidentemente si è detto in precedenza che qualcuno lavora e dico che lo faccio anch'io.
*3*. *Io lavoro pure*: sto parlando di varie cose che faccio, ad es: durante la giornata, io mangio, bevo, faccio sport e *lavoro pure*.


----------



## Francesco94

Starless74 said:


> *3*. *Io lavoro pure*: sto parlando di varie cose che faccio, ad es: durante la giornata, io mangio, bevo, faccio sport e *lavoro pure*.


Ho sottolineato tale costrutto come errato poiché personalmente avrei usato "anche".
Non pensavo fosse corretto nell'italiano standard dato che - almeno per me essendo di Roma - lo consideravo alquanto colloquiale e dialettale. Ecco perché userei anche in questa frase l'avverbio "anche".
Pertanto debbo correggermi ed affermare che tutti e tre i costrutti sono corretti a prescindere dal registro linguistico.


----------



## bearded

L'osservazione di symposium al #7 è senz'altro fondata: ci sono differenze regionali. 'Anche' si usa di più nel Nord, 'pure' di più nel Centro-sud. Spontaneamente, un settentrionale come me non direbbe mai ''pure lui'', bensì solo ''anche lui''.
Alla partita viene pure lui (C.-Sud) / anche lui (Nord).

Un'osservazione marginale: 'pure' si usa in frasi esortative nel senso di ''tranquillamente/senza esitare'':
Davvero posso entrare? Sì, entra pure! (In frasi come questa, il senso è completamente diverso da quello di 'anche').
C'è poi un 'pure' concessivo (pur sapendolo, non lo disse) che si può sostituire in certi casi con 'anche'.


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> L'osservazione di symposium al #7 è senz'altro fondata: ci sono differenze regionali. 'Anche' si usa di più nel Nord, 'pure' di più nel Centro-sud. Spontaneamente, un settentrionale come me non direbbe mai ''pure lui'', bensì solo ''anche lui''.


Concordo. Ecco il motivo per cui consideravo codesto avverbio _estremamente colloquiale_ (per non dire _regionale_, di cui non avevo la piena certezza).
È chiaro ora che _anche_ si possa usare senz'alcuna incertezza perché - oltre che più elegante - è neutro.
Tralasciando le altre accezioni di "pure", personalmente non porrei in alcun contesto tale avverbio - con significato di "anche" - a fine frase (persino nella frase legittima «Io mangio, bevo, faccio sport e lavoro pure.»): esso verrebbe sostituito nella mia scrittura da "anche".

* 
*


----------



## Pietruzzo

Francesco94 said:


> Concordo. Ecco il motivo per cui consideravo codesto avverbio _estremamente colloquiale_ (per non dire _regionale_, di cui non avevo la piena certezza).
> È chiaro ora che _anche_ si possa usare senz'alcuna incertezza perché - oltre che più elegante - è neutro.
> Tralasciando le altre accezioni di "pure", personalmente non porrei in alcun contesto tale avverbio - con significato di "anche" - a fine frase (persino nella frase legittima «Io mangio, bevo, faccio sport e lavoro pure.»): esso verrebbe sostituito nella mia scrittura da "anche".


Dobbiamo quindi concludere che l'uso settentrionale è "elegante" mentre quello centro-meridionale è "estremamente colloquiale"?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Al centro s'usa *tanto* _anche_* quanto *_pure_, forse al Nord si usa *soltanto* _anche_. Questo non rende _anche_ più neutro rispetto a _pure_. Parere personale.


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> non porrei in alcun contesto tale avverbio - con significato di "anche" - a fine frase


Qui forse sei un po' troppo perentorio. Nel Treccani c'è un esempio (_lui è veneto e sua moglie pure_) che sembra ammettere quest'uso.
Tu forse avresti detto ''e sua moglien anche''. 
pure in Vocabolario Treccani no. 2.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Pietruzzo said:


> Dobbiamo quindi concludere che l'uso settentrionale è "elegante" mentre quello centro-meridionale è "estremamente colloquiale"?


 Assolutamente no!


----------



## Francesco94

Pietruzzo said:


> Dobbiamo quindi concludere che l'uso settentrionale è "elegante" mentre quello centro-meridionale è "estremamente colloquiale"?


Nonostante io sia del Centro, ho pensato che al Nord non si direbbe mai «pure lui» bensì «anche lui», come sottolineato nell'intervento #12.
L'avverbio "anche" è usato dappertutto mentre "pure" è maggiormente usato (più frequente) al Centro-Sud (sottolineato da bearded che è del Nord e immaginato da me essendo del Centro). Pertanto non sto affermando che un avverbio è più elegante dell'altro ma faccio riferimento alla neutralità dell'avverbio "anche": una persona del Nord potrebbe restare un po' sorpresa se venisse usato "pure" considerandolo poco comune al suo orecchio; usare "anche" non fa sorgere nessun dubbio.
Spero di aver fatto chiarezza, scusate se non mi son spiegato bene precedentemente. Ciò che ho scritto è una mia personale considerazione al riguardo.



bearded said:


> Qui forse sei un po' troppo perentorio. Nel Treccani c'è un esempio (_lui è veneto e sua moglie pure_) che sembra ammettere quest'uso.
> Tu forse avresti detto ''e sua moglien anche''.
> pure in Vocabolario Treccani no. 2.


Esattamente. Come ho chiaramente scritto sin dal mio primo intervento di questa discussione, la _mia personale preferenza _è "anche", poiché immagino che _al Nord non sia tanto comune quanto lo è al Centro-Sud_ l'uso di "pure", come sottolineato da te nella frase «'Anche' si usa di più nel Nord, 'pure' di più nel Centro-sud. Spontaneamente, un settentrionale come me non direbbe mai ''pure lui'', bensì solo ''anche lui''».
Parere personale, non voglio affatto sembrare perentorio. 



Olaszinhok said:


> Al centro di usa *tanto* anche* quanto *pure, forse al nord si usa *soltanto* anche


La mia scelta deriva da questo ragionamento. Tuttavia, non ne ho la certezza come già evidenziato nei miei precedenti interventi.

Francesco94


----------



## symposium

Non penso che si possa parlare di maggiore o minore eleganza di "anche" rispetto a "pure": sono entrambe parole usate comunemente nel parlato di ogni giorno. Anzi, per me che non sono abituato a sentirlo ma solo a trovarlo scritto nei libri, "pure" ha un suono un po' più aulico e ricercato. Vedo però che altrove è usato tanto se non più spesso di "anche". È solo una questione di uso più o meno frequente.


----------



## Francesco94

symposium said:


> Non penso che si possa parlare di maggiore o minore eleganza di "anche" rispetto a "pure": sono entrambe parole usate comunemente nel parlato di ogni giorno. Anzi, per me che non sono abituato a sentirlo ma solo a trovarlo scritto nei libri, "pure" ha un suono un po' più aulico e ricercato. Vedo però che altrove è usato tanto se non più spesso di "anche". È solo una questione di uso più o meno frequente.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Pietruzzo said:


> Mi sembra una regola toppo restrittiva. Per usare il tuo esempio io direi tranquillamente "studio e anche lavoro".



Non è quello che altri madrelingua dicono qui: I study and I also work . Anche questo thread non è d'accordo con te. Anche questo blog: L'uso di "anche" a confronto con "también" .

Devo ammettere che ora sono molto confuso sulla posizione di anche/pure. Sembra che ogni italiano abbia un'opinione diversa al riguardo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Alan Evangelista said:


> Non è quello che altri madrelingua dicono qui: I study and I also work


*Un* altro madrelingua


Alan Evangelista said:


> Anche questo thread non è d'accordo con te


Puoi riportare la parte attinente al nostro caso? Non la vedo.


Alan Evangelista said:


> Anche questo blog: L'uso di "anche" a confronto con "también


Nel blog si afferma:
_



			Come regola generale, ANCHE, si colloca PRECEDENDO L’ELEMENTO GRAMMATICALE CHE MODIFICA:

Es. Comprerò anche un quaderno

Non può precedere mai una forma verbale in modo personale:

Anche mangerò una mela(NO)
Mangerò anche una mela(SI)
		
Click to expand...

_Tutto giusto ma il tuo blog non considera il caso in cui la forma verbale personale è anche l'elemento grammaticale modificato, ovvero il nostro caso.
Concludo condividendo i risultati di una semplice ricerca ristretta alle pubblicazioni ufficiali
E anche lavorava


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Pietruzzo said:


> Puoi riportare la parte attinente al nostro caso? Non la vedo.





MünchnerFax said:


> Because _anche_ doesn't have a fixed position in Italian, but it comes before the word it refers to - unless it refers to the verb: then it follows the verb. I know, it's confusing without an example.  Here you are:
> 
> _*Anch*'io visito Roma domenica prossima. _- Not only X and Y, but *I *am also going to Rome.
> 
> [_io_]_ Visito *anche* Roma domenica prossima._ - Next Sunday, not only I'm doing all those things you know, but I'm also visiting Rome.
> 
> [_io_]_ Visito *anche* Roma domenica prossima._ - Not only Florence and Siena, but also Rome. (No difference with the previous one, but that's it. )
> 
> [_io_]_ Visito Roma *anche* domenica prossima._ - I already visited it in the past days, and I'm going there next Sunday too.





Pietruzzo said:


> Tutto giusto ma il tuo blog non considera il caso in cui la forma verbale personale è anche l'elemento grammaticale modificato, ovvero il nostro caso.



Quindi non è "tutto giusto". Il blog non dovrebbe dire che "anche" non può precedere **mai** una forma verbale in modo personale.



Pietruzzo said:


> Concludo condividendo i risultati di una semplice ricerca ristretta alle pubblicazioni ufficiali
> E anche lavorava



Grazie. Comunque, si potrebbe dire che questo posizionamento di "anche" è insolito nel discorso parlato?


----------



## lorenzos

Starless74 said:


> Alan Evangelista said:
> 
> 
> 
> Che dire de "studio e anche/pure lavoro"? È meno corretto/solito di "studio e lavoro anche/pure" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, è sbagliato, nessuno lo direbbe così.
Click to expand...

 È sbagliato dire che nessuno lo direbbe, forse è anche più comune.


----------



## Starless74

Alan Evangelista said:


> Comunque, si potrebbe dire che questo posizionamento di "anche" è insolito nel discorso parlato?


Nel discorso parlato, direi proprio di sì.
[cross - posted]



Alan Evangelista said:


> Quindi non è "tutto giusto". Il blog non dovrebbe dire che "anche" non può precedere **mai** una forma verbale in modo personale.


Infatti, non dovrebbe dire così.
Dovrebbe dire: le congiunzioni "anche"/"pure" non dovrebbero precedere una forma verbale in modo personale alla quale si riferiscano.


Pietruzzo said:


> Concludo condividendo i risultati di una semplice ricerca ristretta alle pubblicazioni ufficiali
> E anche lavorava


In buona parte degli esempi che compaiono nella pagina, "anche" precede sì un verbo personale ma non è riferito ad esso, bensì al soggetto dell'azione:

*Fadini anche* lavorava per il decentramento​*Se anche* lavorava in una scuola… (sebbene lavorasse in una scuola... qui "se anche" è una congiunzione composta, con valore differente)​*Lui anche* lavorava lì fino alla chiusura…​Giovannetta era la titolare della bottega di sartoria dove *anche* lavorava *suo marito*… (dove anche suo marito lavorava)​*Mia madre anche* lavorava,​*Lui anche* lavorava saltuariamente per mantenersi…​
Ci sono, è vero, anche numerose eccezioni: ma le riterrei tali, evidenziandone quanto meno la rarità rispetto all'uso comune.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Ci sono, è vero, anche numerose eccezioni: ma le riterrei tali, evidenziandone quanto meno la rarità rispetto all'uso comune.


Per ora "l'uso comune" è supportato solo da te.


----------



## MoltoMahler

Pietruzzo said:


> Per ora "l'uso comune" è supportato solo da te.


E' possibile che ci siano anche delle differenze regionali per quel che ne riguarda l'uso. Dal punto di vista della mia diretta esperienza personale mi verrebbe da concordare con _Starless _circa la frequenza d'uso, ma è possibile che la cosa sia relegata all'area di appartenenza.


----------



## Starless74

All'insegna della collaborazione, 'ché non era mia intenzione far polemica, inserisco qui di seguito - dalla stessa pagina linkata da Pietruzzo - anche gli esempi "contrari" alla mia tesi sull'«uso comune». Può darsi che MoltoMahler abbia ragione e che, semplicemente, la scelta dipenda da una diversa "sensibilità sintattica" (non saprei dire se legata all'area di appartenenza o magari ad una differenza nelle proprie letture pregresse). 

Mi ha detto severamente che i cubi erano due e che li avrei trovati tutti e due nell'orto: in uno lavorava e nell'altro dormiva e *anche lavorava.*
Pinarius non solo smerciava gemme incise e cammei, ma *anche lavorava* le pietre.
Questo gruppo aveva il compito di tener desto il sentimento nazionale, ma *anche lavorava* assiduamente...
Una donna, ormai oltre i cinquant'anni, figli grandi già sposati, marito con cui tra l'altro *anche lavorava* proficuamente, ...
...ma, al tempo stesso, *anche lavorava*, disegnando e dipingendo ...
…esplica[va] le molteplici funzioni di amministratore, direttore, sovraintendente dei lavori, e talvolta *anche lavorava* a lato dei suoi operai.
...e non solamente egli meditava, ma *anche lavorava* materialmente,


----------



## Francesco94

Starless74 said:


> Mi ha detto severamente che i cubi erano due e che li avrei trovati tutti e due nell'orto: in uno lavorava e nell'altro dormiva e *anche lavorava.*
> Pinarius non solo smerciava gemme incise e cammei, ma *anche lavorava* le pietre.
> Questo gruppo aveva il compito di tener desto il sentimento nazionale, ma *anche lavorava* assiduamente...
> Una donna, ormai oltre i cinquant'anni, figli grandi già sposati, marito con cui tra l'altro *anche lavorava* proficuamente, ...
> ...ma, al tempo stesso, *anche lavorava*, disegnando e dipingendo ...
> …esplica[va] le molteplici funzioni di amministratore, direttore, sovraintendente dei lavori, e talvolta *anche lavorava* a lato dei suoi operai.
> ...e non solamente egli meditava, ma *anche lavorava* materialmente,


Nel primo esempio, l'avverbio potrebbe anche essere omesso per una lettura più fluida.
Nel quinto esempio, l'avverbio - _secondo il mio parere_ - dovrebbe seguire il predicato, non precederlo: «[...]ma, al tempo stesso, lavorava anche, disegnando e dipingendo ...»
In tutti gli altri esempi, la posizione dell'avverbio non può mutare perché esso si riferisce al predicato e non ai complementi che seguono quest'ultimo. Il significato cambierebbe.
Se io dicessi «[...]ma lavorava anche le pietre» il senso della frase sarebbe diverso: in questo caso affermo che Pinarius lavora anche le pietre (e potrebbe lavorare anche qualche altro materiale).
Tuttavia, si potrebbe anche affermare - come confutazione alla mia tesi - che l'avverbio in questi esempi non ha grande importanza perché la prima proposizione principale ha un predicato diverso dalla seconda, per cui se l'avverbio fa unione col predicato o il complemento è quasi irrilevante. Riprendendo il secondo esempio, già analizzato precedentemente, guardandolo da un'altra prospettiva Pinarius smercia gemme e lavora le pietre. Se Pinarius, oltre che lavorare le pietre, lavorasse anche altri materiali (non specificato nell'esempio riportato), allora bisognerebbe ponderare bene dove porre l'avverbio per una questione d'_enfasi sintattica/semantica_.


----------

